# Scottish national SEAT meet @ Crail 24th July



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

We are looking for a detailing company to attend our national meeting at Crail on the 24th of July, (www.seatcupra.net)would be a great advert for your company and we also need someone to judge the show'n'shine comp. There will be more than just SEAT there, we have confirmed official presence from SEAT, Skoda, REVO, etc. will all be there. Prizes from Forge, Awesome, SERE and INA are also up for grabs too.

If you wish to attend please let me know ASAP as a couple of companies asked are unavailable. Thank you. 

My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was going to go to this my self with some of the Briskoda guys but really cant stand Crail.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah i thought Allen was going to post as I saw he joined up (Djhorace) 

I shall be there helping on the day so very much looking forward to this


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

might be there, might not.

the clutch has started slipping on the toledo, so wether it'll take the drive i dont know, plus it's totally knackered now aswell


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just to say Robert from Prism Detailing shall be attending on the day and will be judging the Show'n'Shine.

Should be a excellent day to be had by all


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Good stuff, many thanks!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I say we hide Allen's keys thou  heehee then he cant play all day on the strip


----------

